# Mobile dishwashers



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I had a contractor today that wanted me to hook up one of these like you would a standard stationary dishwasher. I looked underneath and with a few fittings I could have done it. However, I didn't because I really not sure these are designed to be under pressure constantly like a standard dishwasher. Seemed to be a lot more plastic underneath. 
Has anyone successfully converted one of these without any problems? Thanks for your help.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have. It's been a while, tho. Kits are available to convert to under the counter.

Solonoid, legs, and I can't remember what else.

What I do remember was thinking they would have been better off buying a under counter and junking the roll around.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I did one a few weeks ago. The one I did was simple. The water valve had hose threads like a washing machine and I just cut the drain hose and coupled onto it. I use to do them all the time in the early 90's. It should also have a standard plug in for the electrical. Its easy.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey pauli did the one you looked at have a cinder block in it to add weight?


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Piping it would not be a problem. It has a WM type connection like you mentioned, and the drain would be easy.

I'm just worried about wether or not this type of DW can be under pressure 24/7 without any problems.

TM, did you need some type of solonoid kit like colgar stated ? If I just pipe it, would it be fine as is ? It's a fairly new DW and I don't think they're gonna want to get a new one unless it's necessary. Thanks for your input.


P.S. No cinder block:blink:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

If I did it I would have the contractor sign a waiver relieving me of any responsiblity in case anything blew apart.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Piping it would not be a problem. It has a WM type connection like you mentioned, and the drain would be easy.
> 
> I'm just worried about wether or not this type of DW can be under pressure 24/7 without any problems.
> 
> ...


Just get you a hose x whatever and connect it. Its the same as a washing machine except its hot water only. Theres no issues with leaving the water on 24/7. Same as a ice maker connection to a frig. The one I did a few weeks ago had a solid cinder block strapped into a metel tray to add weight,if the block was not there and you filled the unit up with dish's and pulled the racks out...it would tip over. It was not mounted in a cabinet.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Some are designed to be converted. I did one where the roll-around part was a cradle that popped out by removing four screws. It now resides under my radial saw table. Perfect fit.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Installed it today and no problems. TM, While working under the DW I noticed in the back of it a cement block similar to a cinder block. I thought you were kidding when you first asked:laughing:.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> Thanks for the replies. Installed it today and no problems. TM, While working under the DW I noticed in the back of it a cement block similar to a cinder block. I thought you were kidding when you first asked:laughing:.


I knew you would think TM was kidding...:laughing:

Gave me a little chuckle when I was reading through the posts....

GE I think it was that was selling the cement blocks...
I might be wrong though its been a while...


----------

